# Whats Wrong?!? PLEASE HELP!!!!!!



## Mantified (May 23, 2010)

Hello I have two praying mantises that need to shed about 2-3 times before adulthood but the darker one is terrible!!! He doesnt eat or drink I mist his home and he doesnt drink doesnt eat idk whats wrong!! The other praying mantis wont eat but will drink water and eat watermelon. What am I doing wrong is he sick!!! Here are pics please fast responeses.They are the same age.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 23, 2010)

The older they are the longer it takes to go into a molt, there is nothing u can do, keep up what u r doing making sure they have water and just wait. ps, I don't know, but I think the watermelon would be good for them, water and sugar.


----------



## ismart (May 23, 2010)

There is nothing wrong with your mantids. Both of them look healthy. The reason why neither of them are eating, is because they are full, or getting ready to molt.


----------



## Mantified (May 23, 2010)

ismart said:


> There is nothing wrong with your mantids. Both of them look healthy. The reason why neither of them are eating, is because they are full, or getting ready to molt.


But they molted a couple of days ago. All I hope is he gets better and the 2 cup o mantises I ordered with priority mail will come tomorrow.


----------



## Rick (May 24, 2010)

They don't eat for awhile after a molt. And stop feeding them watermelon, mantids don't eat fruit.


----------



## Mantified (May 24, 2010)

So do I leave them alone until they eat a cricket.


----------



## Mantified (May 24, 2010)

This is the update theyve gotten skinnier


----------



## Mantified (May 24, 2010)

Sucess the green one ate a big crick!!


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 24, 2010)

Rick said:


> They don't eat for awhile after a molt. And stop feeding them watermelon, mantids don't eat fruit.






I know nothing!


----------



## hogosha (May 25, 2010)

Mantified said:


> So do I leave them alone until they eat a cricket.


The main thing to do is to make sure you mist them with water. Even if they are not hungry they would probably drink a drop of water or two. And adequate humidity is vital to their molting success. Just don't drown them.

I don't think it's unusual for a mantis to not eat for a couple of days after a molt. I've had several not eat for over a week before a molt too. They eat when they are hungry.


----------

